# Tri Fun



## xxmimixx (15 Feb 2012)

I saw a couple of fun things recently. Im going to share them with you and make this thread so that others can share whatever Triathlon funny stuff they see


----------



## xxmimixx (15 Feb 2012)




----------



## xxmimixx (15 Feb 2012)




----------



## Ghost Donkey (16 Feb 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KTEgLKhjIw


----------



## Doseone (19 Feb 2012)

Ghost Donkey said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KTEgLKhjIw




Excellent . I was waiting for him to say "these drilled titanium skewers have been wind tunnel proven to shave 0.5 seconds of my 25 mile TT time"


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (8 Mar 2012)

xxmimixx said:


>




But I will be an Ironman!


----------

